# Recommend Breeders around Nebraska



## Quanta (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, first post.

I'm looking to get a GSD puppy. First, however, in reading these types of threads, it seems commenters want to know why someone wants a GSD and what they want to do with them so I'll explain.

First, I probably should say that I'm a complete novice with German Shepherds. Growing up we only had cats until my mom adopted a Frodo, a Shih Tzu. And once we got him over his fear of being left alone he was naturally very well behaved. The rest of my experience with dogs are from interacting with the dogs of family and friends, labs, labs and more labs. I am surrounded by people with labs.

Anyway, suffice it to say, I am not a very experienced dog owner. So why on Earth would I want a more difficult breed like a German Shepherd? The honest answer is that I've always admired the breed and have wanted one for a long time. I'm not even really sure why I admire GSDs more than other breeds. Its partially their appearance, but I think it is primarily to do with the notion that they are very intelligent and versatile dogs that can be trained to do almost any work. Which brings me to the other reason I want a German Shepherd, I'm interested in training. I want a companion but I also want a dog to do a sport with. I'd like to get involved with schutzhund. Tracking, obedience and protection seems like a lot to chew on; so it is possible that I will end up preferring to focus on obedience or tracking but until I have the experience to know otherwise schutzhund is my goal. I should also mention that I'm 22, single and live alone so outside of the 40 hours a week I work I don't have other commitments to keep me from working with the dog.

What I think the above all means is that the GSD for me is either a working line dog with low drive or a German show line dog. So if I have the right of it, I'd appreciate it if anyone could recommend a few good breeders in or around Nebraska. Reading this board has given a better idea of what to look for and what to avoid but I think the safest way to avoid mucking this whole thing up is to ask.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you want to do any sport, but especially Schutzhund, you do not want a low drive dog. You want a moderate drive dog with an off switch. A low drive dog will be harder to motivate during training.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Not sure adout spelling, Sweitzer shepherds in Milford. I have one and he's a super pup.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Schwietzer GSD , black and red pups . Reasonably priced. Nice people.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know that along with finding a great GSD breeder who has what I'm looking for.......I also need to spend the same time/effort locating a dog trainer in my area that I can use to attend their classes for the next year (or so?) when I do get my puppy. 

Specially important for a Schutzhund Club. There is a huge difference in clubs (any classes/clubs for any dog venue to be honest) so it's best to be able to visit and do a drop in to watch and see where you'll be wanting to go once you do have a puppy. Many WANT you to start taking your puppy right away, before the vital socialization period has passes and we screwed up truly getting a dog that is as wonderful as they COULD have been.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Duramax, what do you do with your GS that makes you think your breeder is a good match for what the OP is seeking in a GS? Are you involved in SchH or is you breeder? There are a lot of very nice GS that aren't ideal for SchH, especially for beginners in SchH.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wondering what the "ideal dog" would be for a beginner in schutzhund


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Just wondering what the "ideal dog" would be for a beginner in schutzhund


That depends on the person. If it is someone new who is really, really interested in SchH and thinks they will be sticking with it and training consistently, you need the best dog you can find. When you have a great dog, you learn more than you would with something less. The dog himself is a motivator to train since the rewards/results are greater.

If, on the other hand, you just want to dabble in SchH and have not decided that this is something you are really excited about doing, you can get a lesser dog. Better fit since the dog will have about the same level of interest as you do and won't be required to handle the same level of stress as a dog that is worked consistently. Therefore, he will not have to be as strong of a dog mentally or physically.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

R T, I pointed out that there is a breeder close by. It never hurts to look at someones GSDs. I don't know of anyone that can promise me that a pup that I buy from any given breeder will be great or even good at anything . Implied maybe, guarenteed, probably not, especially to an inexperianced handler. We're on the net, I could tell everyone here I am professional handler in SchH, and show dogs on a regular basis, but I won't bore you or lie to you about it. They were looking for a breeder and I gave them a name. I'm not the breeder, I have nothing at stake here. If this OP needs a pup, these people have some. Sheesh!!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

First off i hope you find the pup or dog you are looking for.
Here is something to consider
If you look for a pup you would do best to realy make up your mind as to what you want to do with the dog. Here is why if you go to a breeder and say i may want to do Schutzhund you need to get a dog that the breeder ( who trains in the sport) thinks will make a good dog for that. 
If you dont think that you realy want to do it it would be best to ask for a low drive pet. 
If you get a dog who is not so good at the sport and decide you want to realy do it then you have a dog that is not going to make the sport fun for both of you. 
Were as is you get a dog who wants to do it and you decide not to you now have a dog who wants a job that got some training for sport and may only be half trained in some of it then the dog becomes a pain
I have trained dogs who dont want to and is was not fun , I have trained dogs bred to do it and love it and they make it fun for me to do with them.
If my first dog had been the one who dident have the right drive or want to do it i would not have kept going in the sport like i have.
Just a thaught call a breeder who trains and does sport and talk about it.
do lots of research and decide if you want to or not. Go to a Schutzhund club close to you and watch them work dogs then decide what kind of dog you want.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

weberhaus said:


> If you dont think that you realy want to do it it would be best to ask for a low drive pet.


 Just like that, SchH or low drive pet, and there is nothing in between?


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Check your PM


----------

